# Transmission Issue



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

16,000 miles on my cruze and I think my transmission went out, 4hrs from home to boot. I was pulling away from a stop light, it jerked really hard, engine light came on and it wouldn't upshift. It's stuck in 1st gear I believe. Onstar said there was a code for the engine and transmission. luckily, I was close to my parent's home. Towed the car to a dealer near them, now I just have to wait...They managed a loaner but it can't go out of state so they let my dad take it and I drove his car home for now. I'm so disappointed, especially considering its so far away from my home.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

that sucks


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

Got a call back from the service manager today. They pulled the 2 codes for the transmission and cleared them. I guess the car went into some sort of protection mode once it sensed a fault. It is now shifting through all the gears. He called to get more info and wanted to know if this was the first trouble I've had, etc. He said sometimes one time things happen, but I told him how I've been having issues with it feeling like it slips and jerking into gear sometimes. They are going to do more testing on it tomorrow.


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

probably a shift solenoid issue, or a pressure control solenoid issue, when that stuff happens you get default gearing, and full fluid pressure so you don't grenade the trans.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know much about cars, but I'm getting the car back tomorrow. I still feel a bit uncomfortable about the whole situation. They said that sometimes these sorts of one time things happen. They say they tested all the pressures, electrical and updated the transmission software, plus drove it 100 miles testing and can't find anything mechanical wrong. The tech also said something about something from the manufacturing of the transmission getting stirred up and causing it. Not real sure what he was meaning by this. I guess I will just be on the lookout when I get it back for anything abnormal. My dad picked it up, and he's drove it a couple of times and says it's shifting better now then it ever did. Hopefully this is the case, but if i notice anything I guess I will take it in to my local dealer.


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

it is possible that there was some debris left in the case from machining [could have been machine dust that clumped together, or a random filing] and it got passed thru a valve bore, or partially clogged a solenoid screen. these things do happen from time to time, although i seem to see it more often on the 4t65e 4 speed transmissions in the impala.

hopefully you're good to go with no more issues.


----------

